# New and Improved Bomb



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been sitting quitely trying to figure out how to improve on my first bomb

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t21771-ohhh-crapincoming-shell.html

I think I have created what I was looking for...This one is a similar size load however, this one is shall we say packing ALOT more punch :brick:

She hits the mail today!!! It is now on the way :brick:


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

A chill has run down my spine...a wave of nausea has flashed through my body, and I haven't even smoked my morning cigar yet!

Take cover everyone!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

You have sent one with more punch?! Is that possible? Everyone should be taking cover.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> You have sent one with more punch?! Is that possible? Everyone should be taking cover.


I assure all that this one was crafted carefully and then this morning when i got to the cigar shop (work) it was tweaked just a little more...shall we say this one was made with ummm premium materials :dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I assure all that this one was crafted carefully and then this morning when i got to the cigar shop (work) it was tweaked just a little more...shall we say this one was made with ummm premium materials :dribble:


Just in case....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

The package is now in the hands of UPS...


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

hmmm, sounds like this one will be fun to watch land!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:

Sealing the doors...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit the deck.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I should be a new clear day! :arghhhh: 

OK I give up.... it's nucular


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I know where it's going.......HA HA AH AH AHAHAH HAHAhpsdfh[GF[ASOJDHG[AJG[KJn[dkjna[sgva[sd[av[an

crap...got a little happy.......we will just say that this one will make the grand canyon 2


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I know where it's going.......HA HA AH AH AHAHAH HAHAhpsdfh[GF[ASOJDHG[AJG[KJn[dkjna[sgva[sd[av[an
> 
> crap...got a little happy.......we will just say that this one will make the grand canyon 2


clearly my buddy Rick is still recovering from the bomb i sent him :imconfused:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> crap...got a little happy.......we will just say that this one will make the grand canyon 2


:biggrin:


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Premium? He's mad, mad I tell you.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

A hint of the damage coming would be to look at the pics of my humi and like 85% of the bomb came from there!!! the rest is of equal quality but from the store...


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hide!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> A hint of the damage coming would be to look at the pics of my humi and like 85% of the bomb came from there!!! the rest is of equal quality but from the store...


if this is true, this is one bomb i would be very afraid of, seeing as the quality of your humi can do some damage with all those tat reds, tat blacks, san cristobals, and camachos


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

man i better get to home depot & board up my window's & buy up all the h2o in houston .. this may be bigger than Katrina ......


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nuke'em!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> if this is true, this is one bomb i would be very afraid of, seeing as the quality of your humi can do some damage with all those tat reds, tat blacks, san cristobals, and camachos


the bomb was constructed from the full arsenal...:dribble: and some


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Oh hell. Someone's for sure going to get a beat down:brick:*


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

someone is going down and hard


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man, your first bomb looked like it did serious damage!!! Going for serious blood on this one huh?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Man, your first bomb looked like it did serious damage!!! Going for serious blood on this one huh?


Just trying to make a little noise thats all...:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Just trying to make a little noise thats all...:biggrin:


sorta like a Chihuahua? :lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Smokinj was not the target...that was just a trade! the bomb is still lurking.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeeps...I thought I was in the clear. Back underground I go!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bomb is tracking nicely it has entered the state of the target... It is closing in!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Bomb is tracking nicely it has entered the state of the target... It is closing in!


:arghhhh::arghhhh: Can we get a hint? Like which coast its on? Because if is anywhere near the East Coast I'm going into the bunker. THe fallout from this warhead could be catastrophic.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I did not realize what I have done...this bomb is headed directly at the center of our country...depending on how it is handled by the target this could be very bad :brick:


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I did not realize what I have done...this bomb is headed directly at the center of our country...depending on how it is handled by the target this could be very bad :brick:


:arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhhoint it left!!!!! California's gonna fall into the ocean on its own one day anyways nobody will mind if it happens earlier!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

buttah said:


> :arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhhoint it left!!!!! California's gonna fall into the ocean on its own one day anyways nobody will mind if it happens earlier!!!!


It is too late...the target I think is an expierenced person I hope he handles it with care. His neighborhood is gone anyway I just hope he saves the rest of us by being careful...


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope this experienced individual has one hell of a bomb shelter. He's gonna need it.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

buttah said:


> I hope this experienced individual has one hell of a bomb shelter. He's gonna need it.


we should find out tomorrow!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> we should find out tomorrow!!!


Sweeeeet! It'd probably be safer for him to throw this bomb in the bunker and hide outside of the bunker! Safer for the rest of civilizations anyhow!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Lol most likely...it wont be that bad...I am by no means in the ranks of the elite bombers on this site! Just trying to have a little fun


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

It is fun ......aint it!!!!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea neither am I but I had a blast throwing bombs at Tobacmon and especially GotaCohiba. Got him while he was out of town so it was hard to retaliate right away, gave me time to build the bunker.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

buttah said:


> Yea neither am I but I had a blast throwing bombs at Tobacmon and especially GotaCohiba. Got him while he was out of town so it was hard to retaliate right away, gave me time to build the bunker.


GotaCohiba won my borthday cigar contest so ummm it gives me an excuse to get a little froggy with him...I dont know if i had the testicular fortitude to launch and attack on him but with the excuse i might....:biggrin:


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

My testiculars keep me in trouble, they're always getting me into something.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

*Nine Line MEDEVAC - I'm Hit!*

Well Ladies and Gentlemen, everyone has been wondering who CTIICDA was gonna hit......and I'm the man.

It all started out innocently enough with me offering a simple trade for a couple of Tat Blacks. Well, Charles sent the Blacks but hidden underneath was a deadly payload!!

I'm late in posting this as I've spent the last two hours researching the sticks he sent as they not only wiped out my wish list but I've never smoked a single one of these gems. I've listed a little trivia on each one to convey the value of what was sent.

Perdomo Estate Selecion - Edicion de Silvio (created in tribute to Nick Perdomo's grandfather who personally grew and aged this tobacco prior to his death; the blend is a family secret; sealed in a coffin with a wax stamp)

Comacho Liberty 2007 - (barber pole of maduro and cameroon wrapper; ser #6670 of 40,000)

Comacho Liberty 2008 - (3194 of 40,000)

Cabaiguan Cuba Imperiales - (named after the Don Pepin's hometown in Cuba)

Comacho 10th Anniversary - (nuff said)

Partagas 160 (contains a mix of DR and Mexican tobacco and a vintage 1977 Cameroon wrapper)

Tatuaje Cojuno 2003 (slang for "ball kicker" ~ nuff said)

Tatuaje Exclusivo Zone del Este (referred to as the "Havana VI on steroids"; Cafe Rosado Oscuro wrapper; once smoked, never to be seen again)

Tatuaje Brown Label (nuff said ~ everybody luvs em)

Avo Tesoro (means "treasure"; comemorates Avo Uvezian's [he wrote Strangers in the Night for all you old guys] 82nd Bday)

Arturo Fuente Anejo Xtra Viejo (made from the same components as the Opus X but with a Connecticut maduro wrapper aged in Cognac barrel)

...and not to forget the two Tat Blacks (extremely limited edition) that lured me into this fray.

Charles, your generosity is unbelievable and you've gone way too far with this gift. You have my full vote to be recognized as a " Hall of Fame Bomb!er" !!



ctiicda said:


> Lol most likely...it wont be that bad...I am by no means in the ranks of the elite bombers on this site! Just trying to have a little fun


I now have to publicly disagree with this statement.....and fun you had!

B/SOTLs, my apologies for the legth of this post, but his actions needed to be fully represented. I now close with the statement of "I'm not worthy....I'm not worthy".


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! great hit, Charles!! :wazzapp:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

there was more sticks than what he has on here...just wanna make sure he got them all! keep digging in the box...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

man i hope he didnt chunk out the box and step on it...the cigars missing from the post were some of my favorite ISOM action and padron stuff... i estimate 12-15 sticks missing


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

SWEET JAYSUS!!! Charles, FAN-Freak'n-TASTIK bomb. WOW!! Ted, thanks for TRICARE, huh? The news reported nothing of inmates running all over KS. so you must have been hunkered down pretty well.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

*Stand down the QRF - no MIAs*

HOLY CRAP....caught Charles' PM before going to work....checked the box and there is a whole second row of sticks in there!!! After seeing what was in the above pics I was so flabbergasted that I didn't go all the way to the bottom of the box. I mean, think about, with the grouping in the first two pics, what mad man would go and put a WHOLE OTHER LAYER of sticks on the bottom!!! It's crazyness!! If I wasn't in the Army, I'd call in sick today but that ain't gonna happen. Pics and inventory will be posted tonight.

I say again, Charles, you're a hugely generous BOTL and you've brought me to my knees.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

wow, all that and another row of sticks. Great hit Charles, really nice, and sneaky too!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice job charles 

u blow'd him up real good


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy cow!!!!

Charles, you 'da man! I think you took his breath away!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Superhit Charles!! 1st Class Bombage!!*


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Nicely done sir.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Top Notch Hit There!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow now thats just amazing. Excellent hit!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

and the other cigars he ahsnt posted yet are actually IMHO the better ones lol...Talked to him this morning and Ted is an outstanding BOTL, really great guy!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> and the other cigars he ahsnt posted yet are actually IMHO the better ones lol...Talked to him this morning and Ted is an outstanding BOTL, really great guy!!!


by the looks of it, so are you


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

deuce said:


> by the looks of it, so are you


I second that!

Holy Crap buddy. Thats unbelievable. Great hit. You said earlier you aren't in the elite bombers group, well I'm certainly in no position to put you there but I'd venture to say that this bomb takes you to their level. Nice hit, wow.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> by the looks of it, so are you


Thank Duece from a guy that is as well resected as your are on this forum that means alot..I just enjoy seeing other people smile from what I send them  And well i also enjoy the carnage just a little :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

deuce said:


> by the looks of it, so are you


Ditto, my little hand grenade to Deucey looks like it was fired from a slingshot after seeing that! Wow...


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy smokes Charles whata Hit I hope his house was okay...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Ditto, my little hand grenade to Deucey looks like it was fired from a slingshot after seeing that! Wow...


The size of the bomb is irrelavant...if u are sending bombs it means you are sharing what we love with our fellow brothers...that is what is important!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> The size of the bomb is irrelavant...if u are sending bombs it means you are sharing what we love with our fellow brothers...that is what is important!


I hear you! I was meaning it as a complement...great job there...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I hear you! I was meaning it as a complement...great job there...


Thank you...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

yeee haawww!! blowed up real good! 

don't have to say "enjoy" 'cause I already know you will


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

you my friend don't play fair...I am taking my humi and going home......the mini box pass will indeed pass you up....










J/K......and I thought the one that you landed one me was bad....I was a warm up compared to that.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Come on Rick...and just remember I am the last one to see the box pass before it hits your House...I may need to upgrade to boxes from Uhaul not USPS for you...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Charles,
For a guy that's only been on the board for less than 60 days, you've brought the game. 

I'm impressed with your generosity and from the phone call I had with Ted - he's blown over by it.

Remember, boys that throw big rocks often have big rocks thrown back at them...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Charles,
> For a guy that's only been on the board for less than 60 days, you've brought the game.
> 
> I'm impressed with your generosity and from the phone call I had with Ted - he's blown over by it.
> ...


I do not exspect anything thrown at me..it might hurt  After talking with Ted I was even happier that I got him...he seems like an outstanding BOTL and even better he hadnt had many of what I sent to him...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I do not exspect anything thrown at me..it might hurt  After talking with Ted I was even happier that I got him...*he seems like an outstanding BOTL *and even better he hadnt had many of what I sent to him...


He most certainly is!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> He most certainly is!


u do realize that claiming allegance with Ted puts u in the crosshairs! Anyone that is a friend of his deserve the same treatment he got!
:biggrin:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> u do realize that claiming allegance with Ted puts u in the crosshairs! Anyone that is a friend of his deserve the same treatment he got!
> :biggrin:


:lol:
:sweat:


----------

